#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Εδαφοτεχνικά >  > > >  >  >  Ελατηριακή σταθερά εδάφους Ks - Αλληλεπίδραση Εδάφους & Ανωδομής (ΑΕΑ)

## DirectionLess

Καλησπέρα,

   Κάπου είχα δει στο mich..gr από κάποιο συνάδελφο, ότι κυκλοφορούσαν κάποια στιγμή, κάποιοι πίνακες με τις Κ εδάφους (για ελατηριακή προσομοίωση). Έχει κανείς ή γνωρίζει, που μπορώ να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο ;


     Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## palex

*(Μεταφορά από άλλο thread)*

Το fespa σε συμβουλεύει για το Κs να ειναι απο 100`200 φορες την τάση εδαφους αλλα εγω αυτά τα στοιχεία ειχα (σεπ=160 και ks 13000).

----------


## palex

*@ rigid_joint*
H LH το λεει αυτό προκειμένου να μην εμφανίζονται αρνητικές τάσεις εδαφους στο μοντέλο, ειναι θεμα των προσομοιώσεων που κανουν στα πεδιλα με τις 4 δοκούς προβόλους πιθανόν.
Ισως να είναι και το συνηθες για τις περισσότερες γεωτεχνικές αλλα εχω δει και μερικές που δεν ισχύουν αυτά τα όρια.
Αυτές οι αναλογίες είναι σχεσεις εμπειρικές που προκύπτουν απο καποια στατιστική επεξεργασία,άρα προκύπτουν συνήθως πειραματικά ανα περίπτωση αν κανεις γεωτεχνική, ή προκύπτουν απο μαθηματικές σχέσεις; μάλλον το πρωτο.

----------


## majakoulas

Τα ks πού λέτε παραπάνω είναι ο δείκτης εδάφους? σε kN/m³?

----------


## ppetros

Ναι.

----------


## majakoulas

Δεν είναι λίγο μικρό το 13.000 kΝ/m³?
Αυτό είναι για χαλαρή άμμο

----------


## ppetros

Για το θέμα πιο Κs είναι μικρό τα είχαμε ξαναπεί και σε άλλο φόρουμ. Εγώ έχω δει μέχρι και 5000 (από γεωτεχνική μιλάμε και όχι από βιβλία) αλλά νομίζω ότι υπήρξε και μικρότερη τιμή. Ο rigid που έχει μνήμη ελέφαντα (με την καλή έννοια rig) θα θυμάται καλύτερα.

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ έχω δει μέχρι 6.000kN/m³ στο Καλοχώρι Θεσσαλονίκης.

----------


## sundance

> *Παράδειγμα*: (Από Θεμελιώσεις/Αντιστηρίξεις καθ. Αναγνωστόπουλου, Α.Π.Θ, σελ.97-99)
> Για χαλαρή, ξερή άμμο ks(πλάκας 0.30x0.30) = 12.9MN/m3.
> Για πεδιλοδοκό 8.0x2.0m.
> Διόρθωση λόγω μεγέθους 12.9*(2.0+0.3)^2/(2.0*2.0)^2 = 4.3MN/m3.
> Διόρθωση λόγω σχήματος  4.3*(4.0+0.5)/(1.5*4)= 3.2MN/m3.
> Τουτέστιν 3200kN/m3 (για αρχική τιμή δοκιμής 12900kN/m3).


Μπορείς να δώσεις παραπάνω στοιχεία?





> Το fespa σε συμβουλεύει για το Κs να ειναι απο 100`200 φορες την τάση εδαφους .


Το τηρείτε?

----------


## majakoulas

Όταν έλεγα για μικρό ks μιλούσα πάντα για 30x30, εκεί ισχύουν οι τιμές.
Οι μετέπειτα διορθώσεις αφορούν το συγκεκριμένο θεμέλιο, και αυτό ουσιαστικά αφορούσε η ερώτηση, οι τιμές που αναφέρεται είναι το 30x30 ή το τελικό της πεδιλοδοκού της συγκεκριμένης?

----------


## ppetros

Οπως καταλαβαίνεις από τα παραπάνω το τελικό Κs που θα πάρεις στην ανάλυση εξαρτάται από το πλάτος της πεδιλοδοκού. Καλά θα μου πεις έχουμε ίδιο σε όλη την θεμελίωση? Οχι, αλλά πέρνουμε μια μέση τιμή όπως όλα τα άλλα  :Χαρούμενος: .
Οι γεωτεχνικές πρέπει να δίνουν όλες τις τιμές του Ks π.χ. να δίνουν για δοκιμαστικές φορτίσεις πλάκας συνήθως τετραγωνικής μορφής 30cm x 30cm καθώς τρεις-τέσσερις για διάφορα πλάτη πεδιλοδοκών.

----------


## sundance

1.Όσο μεγαλώνει το Ks, τόσο μειώνεται ο οπλισμός? Έχετε εξάγει κάποιο τέτοιο γενικό συμπέρασμα?

2.Έχει τύχει ποτέ να μη γνωρίζετε ακριβώς το έδαφος θεμελίωσης (έχοντας αποκλείσει όμως τιμές όπως <15.000 και >100.000)?ΑΝ ναι, τι τιμή θέσατε στη μελέτη σας?

----------


## sundance

Και γενικά και ειδικά. (Κατά νου είχα όλον τον φορέα)

----------


## Xάρης

Όσο μεγαλώνει το Ks τείνοντας προς πάκτωση, δηλαδή ως ανεξάρτητη επίλυση θεμελίωσης-ανωδομής όπως γίνονταν παλιότερα, οδηγούμαστε σε μείωση οπλισμών θεμελίωσης και σε αύξηση οπλισμών ανωδομής στους κατώτερους ορόφους.
Αυτά απ' όσα θυμάμαι απ΄τα σχετικά μαθήματα στα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια.

Αναλυτικά συμπεράσματα στην §4.2 (σελ.68-71) του: Επιστημονική Έκδοση του Εργαστηρίου Εδαφομηχανικής και Θεμελιώσεων του ΑΠΘ), τεύχος 12, 1986, ISSN 0252-7898.

----------


## DirectionLess

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν κάνεις δυναμική ανάλυση, το ks των ελατηρίων είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό της στατικής ανάλυσης.


Να ρωτήσω κάτι : σε περίπτωση που λύνω με δυναμική, από που μπορώ να βρω ενδεικτικές τιμές Ks ; Γιατί απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, οι πίνακες που παρατίθενται στην αρχή του θέματος, είναι για στατική, σωστά ;

----------


## Xάρης

Στο Fespa μόνο η σεπ αλλάζει στον σεισμό. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι διαφορετικό;

----------

iovo

----------


## ppetros

> Αλήθεια προγράμματα όπως το FESPA και το NEXT το λαμβάνουν αυτό υπόψη (για την δυναμική ανάλυση). Το έχετε ψάξει?


Το ΝΕΧΤ όχι.

Γενικά με το που εισάγεται οποιαδήποτε έννοια της αλληλεπίδρασης εδάφους-κατασκευής σε σχέση με το μοντέλο της πάκτωσης έχουμε αυτόματα τα εξής:
1. Αύξηση της θεμελιώδης ιδιοπεριόδου. (50% ίσως και παραπάνω ανάλογα με φορέα).
2. Μείωση της τέμνουσας βάσης.
3. Ελαττώνει τις διαστάσεις των θεμελίων.
4. Μειώνει το βάρος το οπλισμού στο σύνολο της κατασκευής.

Για το συνάδελφο που εξ'αρχής ρώτησε σχετικά με το Κ και το εύρος αυτού π.χ. 10.000-100.000 κανονικά πρέπει για να είναι σίγουρος, αν δεν κάνει γεωτεχνική μελέτη, να λύσει 2 φορές τον φορέα του με 2 διαφορετικά Κ (διαφορετικά ανα περίπτωση) και να διαστασιολογήσει με τα δυσμενέστερα.

----------

DirectionLess, iovo

----------


## ppetros

> Πάλι όπως σήμερα? Δύο επιλύσεις π.χ. ks=1.000 & ks=1.000.000? Άρα τι νόημα έχουν οι νεότερες προσεγγίσεις επί του θέματος?


Ποιές ακριβώς εννοείς και πως αυτές μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν σήμερα στα προγράμματα?

----------


## ppetros

Σωστά αλλά τι να πω? Οτι το κράτος πρέπει να πει "γεωτεχνικές για όλα τα κτίρια". Εδώ όλα τα νέα κτίρια πρέπει να έχουν και "ενεργειακή" μελέτη (αρχές του χρόνου λένε θα εφαρμοστεί) και κολλήσαμε στα γεωτεχνικά που είναι το Α και όχι το Ω.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες είναι υποχρεωτικές για όλα τα κτήρια ήδη από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2003. Δεν υπάρχει διάκριση βάσει όγκου, εμβαδού, ορόφων.
Υπάρχει όμως ένα "παράθυρο" για να την προσπερνά κάποιος. Μόνο όμως σε κατηγορίες σπουδαιότητας 1 ή 2.

----------


## ppetros

Χάρη, χωρίς "παράθυρα". Ολοι από το παράθυρο πάνε. Τα Σ1-Σ2 δεν είναι το 90% των κτιριών? Αρα? Ολα τα έργα να απαιτούν γεωτεχνική μελέτη.-
Υ.Σ. για το "παράθυρο" υπάρχει διάκριση για εμβαδό (κάλυψη 500 τ.μ.) -ορόφους (υπέργειοι 5).

----------


## sundance

> για το "παράθυρο" υπάρχει διάκριση για εμβαδό (κάλυψη 500 τ.μ.) -ορόφους (υπέργειοι 5).


Ικανή συνθήκη είναι να πληρείται μία από τις άνωθεν δύο?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §Ζ.6.[1] του Παραρτήματος Ζ του ΕΑΚ έχουμε τις παρακάτω περιπτώσεις:

Κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Σ1 σε εδάφη κατηγορίας Α ή Β ή Γ, ανεξαρτήτως ορόφων και εμβαδού.Κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Σ2 σε εδάφη κατηγορίας Α ή Β, ανεξαρτήτως ορόφων και εμβαδού.Κτήρια σπουδαιότητας Σ3 σε εδάφη κατηγορίας Α ή Β, ανεξαρτήτως εμβαδού αλλά ενός μόνο ορόφου.
 Στις παραπάνω τρεις περιπτώσεις μπορούμε να μην κάνουμε πλήρη εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη *μόνο στην περίπτωση που*:

έχουμε παρακείμενες κατασκευέςοι κατασκευές αυτές είναι θεμελιωμένες σε όμοιους εδαφικούς σχηματισμούςυπάρχει εμπειρία από τη συμπεριφορά τους σε προγενέστερες σημαντικές σεισμικές δράσειςέχουν επιδείξει καλή συμπεριφορά στις παραπάνω σεισμικές δράσεις
Στην περίπτωση τώρα που δεν έχουμε μια από τις τρεις αναφερόμενες περιπτώσεις της §Ζ.6.[1], τότε διακρίνουμε δύο υποπεριπτώσεις αναλόγως του εμβαδού της θεμελίωσης (>500τμ ή όχι) και του πλήθους των ορόφων (>5 ή όχι). Και στις δύο υποπεριπτώσεις απαιτούνται γεωτρήσεις ή πενετρομετρήσεις.


Καταλαβαίνουμε ότι τελικά ο νόμος δεν εφαρμόζεται από τους ελεγκτές και τις πολεοδομίες. Γιατί μη μου πείτε, α) σε πόσες περιπτώσεις ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω και β) πώς γνωρίζουμε ότι το έδαφος είναι της τάδε κατηγορίας (Α ή Β ή ...).

Και γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος; 
Σαν μελετητής με συμφέρει να εφαρμόζεται.
Σαν επιβλέπων το ίδιο.
Σαν κατασκευαστής επίσης.
Σαν πωλητής όχι γιατί θα αυξηθεί το κόστος κατασκευής (ενίοτε μπορεί και να μειωθεί αλλά δεν το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι).
Σαν ιδιοκτήτης το ίδιο με τον πωλητή.
Σαν ελεγκτής πολεοδομίας φυσικά και με συμφέρει να εφαρμόζω το νόμο και να μη φέρω ευθύνη.
Άρα...

----------

mred-akias, sundance

----------


## ppetros



----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Το έγγραφο αυτό επιβεβαιώνει την παραπάνω δημοσίευση #49.
Δηλαδή, εδαφοτεχνική μελέτη απαιτείται πάντα (περιπτώσεις Ε1 και Ε2) και μόνο υπό ορισμένες περιπτώσεις δεν απαιτείται (Εο).
Δε φτάνει όμως να έχω πχ κτήριο σπουδαιότητας Σ2 σε έδαφος Β.
Πρέπει να:

έχουμε παρακείμενες κατασκευέςοι κατασκευές αυτές είναι θεμελιωμένες σε όμοιους εδαφικούς σχηματισμούςυπάρχει εμπειρία από τη συμπεριφορά τους σε προγενέστερες σημαντικές σεισμικές δράσειςέχουν επιδείξει καλή συμπεριφορά στις παραπάνω σεισμικές δράσεις
Αυτά απλώς δεν υπάρχουν στις πλείστες των περιπτώσεων ή δε νομίζω ότι ο μελετητής ψάχνει να βρει παρακείμενες κατασκευές και να τις ελέγξει.

Και προκύπτουν τα ερωτήματα:
Α. Πώς γνωρίζουμε σε ποια κατηγορία υπάγεται το έδαφος χωρίς γεώτρηση;
Β. Πώς γνωρίζουμε αν το γειτονικό κτήριο είναι θεμελιωμένο σε όμοιο εδαφικό σχηματισμό;

Αλλά ο ΟΑΣΠ δίνει την απάντηση:
"...σύμφωνα και με το πνεύμα του ΕΑΚ, η ευθύνη για την λήψη της τελικής απόφασης επί του θέματος βαρύνει ον Μελετητή Μηχανικό του έργου...".

----------


## ppetros

Και μια δημοσκόπηση. Σε πόσα έργα που έχετε μελετήσει (στατιστικά στο περίπου) έχει πραγματοποιηθεί γεώτρηση (για κατηγορία Εο) ? απλά και μόνο π.χ. 10/2 δηλαδή : σύνολο 10 έργα με 2 γεωτεχνικές.

----------


## palex

Αν ο χαρακτηρισμός της κατηγορίας εδαφους δινόταν υποχρεωτικά σε γεωλογους-γεωτεχνικους οι οποιοι θα είχαν συμφέρον να κανουν και καποια γεωτεχνική τότε θα βλέπαμε και πιο συχνα στις στατικές μελέτες την κατηγορία Γ ή οποία σήμερα εχει εξαφανισθεί από την Β που συνήθως δεν απαιτεί γεωτεχνική μελέτη.
Οποτε έχουμε το παράδοξο να δηλώνονται πολύ χαμηλά σεπ και Ks με κατηγορία εδάφους παραμένουσα Β που επιρεάζει και αρνητικώς την προσομοίωση των φασμάτων.

----------


## Xάρης

> που επιρεάζει και αρνητικώς την προσομοίωση των φασμάτων.


Αυτό συμβάινει σήμερα σε μικρότερο βαθμό και μόνο για μεγάλες ιδιοπεριόδους. Με τον EC8 όμως θα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα τα πράγματα καθότι ανάλογα με το έδαφος θα μεταβάλλεται και ο οριζόντιος κλάδος του φάσματος.

----------


## ppetros

Πάντως πιστεύω ότι σε κάθε πολεοδομία υπάρχει ένα σχετικό υπόβαθρο για την τάξη μεγέθους "εδαφολογικού υλικού" που υπάρχει στον τομέα ευθύνης τους. Δηλ. από τις υπάρχουσες εδαφοτεχνικές μελέτες μπορεί ο μελετητής να έχει την πρώτη τάξη μεγέθους που μπορεί να είναι και η τελική επιλογή του, λόγω πληθώρας της ίδιας κατάταξης στην υπο εξέταση περιοχή. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι χάρτες του Ι.Γ.Μ.Ε.




> Αν ο χαρακτηρισμός της κατηγορίας εδαφους δινόταν υποχρεωτικά σε γεωλογους-γεωτεχνικους οι οποιοι θα είχαν συμφέρον να κανουν και καποια γεωτεχνική τότε θα βλέπαμε και πιο συχνα στις στατικές μελέτες την κατηγορία Γ ή οποία σήμερα εχει εξαφανισθεί από την Β που συνήθως δεν απαιτεί γεωτεχνική μελέτη.


Δεν συμφωνώ. Αν σε μια περιοχή έχουν γίνει 10 εδαφολογικές με Β όλες, τι θα κάνει αυτός που πραγματοποιεί την 11 ? Θα την βγάλει Γ? Για το λόγο αυτό έκανα το παραπάνω σχόλιο.

----------


## palex

Εννοω ότι θα να την βγάλει οσο πραγματικά είναι χωρίς να διστάσει αν ειναι Γ να την βγαλει έτσι. Γιατι σήμερα η τακτική είναι να υπάρχει μια τάση για λόγους ευκολίας να δηλώνονται όλα Β ωστε να μην χρειάζεται υποχρεωτικά γεωτεχνική.

----------


## ppetros

Ο EC-7 αναφέρει τίποτα για εδαφολογικές (πότε και πως να γίνονται κ.λ.π.)?

----------


## cohat

Ο EC-7 παραπέμπει απευθείας σε γεωτεχνική μελέτη. (Το είπαν στο σεμινάριο για τους Ευρωκώδικές). Και γενικά αν το σκεφτεί κανείς η γεωτεχνική δεν επιβαρύνει ιδιαίτερα το συνολικό κόστος του έργου (που είναι σωστό να εξετάζεται συνολικά).

----------


## ppetros

rigid, θυμάσε τι ακριβώς είπαν ? (προφανώς σε κάποιο σεμηνάριο αναφέρεσε)

----------

